# Freshwater Fish Profile Template



## Byron

*Family:* 

*Common Name:* 

*Origin and Habitat:* 

*Compatibility/Temperament:* 

*Diet*



*Size*



*Water Parameters*



*Description*



*References:*



*Contributing Members:*

The following members have contributed to this profile:


----------

